# bf poop super liquid, with black specks?



## langdonslady

Really, we need a sticky for poop problems! my totally breastfed 2 month old's stools used to be yellow and foamy. Now they are more burnt orange, still so liquid that they are more like broth, no curds, but now they have these dark specks that look and feel (yes I checked when rinsing the sink out after an EC potty session) like either finely ground coffee grounds, or medium ground black pepper.
What is this? If this were vomit, I would think blood, as blood in vomit is said to resemble coffee grounds.
by the way, DS spit up a LOT. He's happy and seem unaffected, but he spits up massively. Makes a splat about 7" in diameter when it hits the floor.

Anyone know anything about the dark specks? tia,


----------



## thixle

Dark specks in stool _can_ be partially digested blood, it can resemble coffee grounds. And since he's only 2 months, I doubt he's been eating bananas- which can also cause black specks.
Don't panic, but I do think it warrants a doctors visit and poop-screening.


----------



## LaurenS

I have a 2 week old with foamy poops. They seem too liquidy to me. We also do EC. He has only gained 2 oz in the last 5 days, and I am beginning to panic. Did your child have foamy poops the whole time up until now? My first child gained weight so fast in the beginning. Which is why I am concerned. I spoke with our doctor who just said to keep an eye on it.

-Lauren


----------



## thixle

If you can get the baby poop to the lab within 2 hours, most of the time you won't even have to go to a doctor's office. Just call the office, they call the hospital lab, you deliver a tupperware container of poop and walk out. They can screen for occult blood counts, virus, etc and you don't have to wait forever with all of the sick people...
How is he doing today?

Quote:

He has only gained 2 oz in the last 5 days, and I am beginning to panic. Did your child have foamy poops the whole time up until now?
When DD was a newborn, and I ate lots of root veggies and cabbage-type food, she got really foamy poops and bubbles-- with curds... that shot up her back (cloth dipes, but no EC







).
And 2 oz in 5 days isn't bad, taking into account he could have been full (milk, poop, pee, or a combo) the first weighing. 4 oz in 7 days is "normal"

so... to above posters: how are they acting/reacting to stimuli? Is the soft spot okay? Lips chapped? Lots of urine? 3-6 small poops a day (even if they are weird)?
Are you consuming a lot of caffine? Cabbage? Dairy? Possible allergens?







s


----------



## thepeach80

Most DRs offices, or bfing clinics, will have tests to check for blood in the stools. They just wipe it on the poo and it'll show if it's blood, but it definitely fits the description. If it is, it's probably just a case of milk/soy protein intolerance and you'll need to change your diet. I've had to do it w/ all 3.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead

Ditto Jennifer. DD has that poo. We've never proved if its blood or not, but it is a definite sign of food intolerances/non-IgE mediated allergies for us. We started out foamy, then went to funky thick for a bit and now we vasilate between funky thick and runny, but almost always with black flecks. I always said it looked like someone used a pepper mill over her dipe.


----------

